
What file types does Apple’s Archive Utility open? - GavinAnderegg
https://anderegg.ca/2020/08/14/what-file-types-does-apples-archive-utility-open
======
Wowfunhappy
Whoa, how long has 7z support been in there?!

~~~
GavinAnderegg
Not sure, but I'm guessing it might be new in Catalina. I don't have a High
Sierra machine to check if it was on there.

